# Denison barb with distinct white dot in one eye (with pic)



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been noticing a distinct white dot in one eye only of one of my two denison's barbs. Any advice of what it is and what can be done about it? Looks like cataract....but the dot appears to move in it's eye is what i feel. Sometimes it's in the center sometime at the bottom....pic is a screenshot of video since it was incredibly difficult to take photo of the stationary fish.

All water parameters are normal except nitrates which were initially very high but now substantially under 80 ppm. I think the color is between 40 and 80 leaning towards 40...no ammonia or nitrites. ph close to 7.8...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it really is moving it could be a fish lice.
It does appear very small.
Possibly a type of fluke, but they are usaully very hard/impossible to see with eye,as they are small.Think it is only visable because it is on the eye.
Look for more on body and gills?


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

The dot does move...and there's nothing else on the fish that is moving! I checked him very closely.

If you click on each image and see it large sized you'll see the dot clearly...and how it has distinctly moved from yesterday's pic. 








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yesterday pic


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Having 12 of these guys in my 180 I really appreciate them and your attention to their health.
So if this one was mine I would only observe and hope for best.
To catch this fish is not only diffacult(they are fast), but dangerous for the fish as they will "run till they die" for real.
So to medicate the whole tank for so little makes no sense and the thought of any "topical" type treatment to the eye or a bath/soak type is out the window,as it would be WAY too much stress for the fish IMO.
He really looks great to me ,but i do see the spot also.
They are such a great fish,good luck!


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks! he's a beautiful fish. These guys are very edgy so I handle them with care. Even if I wipe the glass from outside for any water drips or just to keep it clean, these fishes will panic and dart around, hitting the glass walls or nose diving into gravel! Once the damn thing popped straight out of the fish tank when I had lifted the top for something. It nearly died before I caught him and put him back. Well that was months ago...I have 2 of them and they really are the center piece in my tank of 20 gal! They are about 6-7 months old and I'll hope for the best for this little guy. It'll be a shame if anything happens to him


----------

